# a full size drawing saved as a vector to machine in plasma, laser or cnc router



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I would like to demo a full sized drawing digitized on a jumbo drawing board to be machined out 
on a co2 laser ,cnc router and a plasma cutter


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Stan. That was interesting.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

very nice...
like the subject a lot too...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

+1 what they said.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks everybody, I always get a good welcome here


----------

